# I need help! My new maltipoo won't eat!



## MaltipooMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I have a new puppy and she won't eat. She is 9 weeks old and weighs 1lb. She is seeing a vet right now but, I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions. Her blood sugar is having a hard time regulating and I am feeding her every 2-3 hrs pedialite and nutra-cal. I am so scared I am going to lose her I am just trying everything. She has had two trips to the vet for fluids and her temp is normal (now) she is sleeping on a heating pad and that's pretty much all she is doing is sleeping. I am trying to get her up occasionally and get her moving a few laps around the kitchen just for exercise and circulation. Any more suggestions? HELP, we can't lose her!!!


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

What does the vet tell you?


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Do you have contact with the breeder? Have they made any suggestions?


----------



## MaltipooMom (Apr 1, 2007)

He is saying to keep up pedialite and nutracal every 2-3 hrs. keep her warm, talk to her and if I wanted to try feeding her with a syringe some AD canned food I could. She poopied earlier and I was so excited I called him and he said that was a good sign.


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

Umm, seriously I would be avoiding canned foods right now.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

It sounds like your Maltipoo is diabetic, a pretty common condition in toy breeds, especially those who are poorly bred or bred to be 'teacups'. I'm glad to hear you have here at the vet, she will most likely need medication her whole life, but it is manageable.


----------



## MaltipooMom (Apr 1, 2007)

The canned food is Hill's prescription diet ad. It's for recovering animals. The vet gave it to me.? I think it's fine but, I don't want to mess things up.


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

Vets really dont know a whole heck of a lot about foods, here any ways.
And one of their prescription foods was subject to recall...
Just be cautious with the ingredients.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

You can make your own by boiling chicken and rice and adding Pumpkin. Look ateh back of the Hills, if it contaians wheat Gluten, I wouldn't use it. Be sure to take any cooked bones out so the pup doesn't eat them.


----------



## MaltipooMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I looked and there isn't any wheat glutein in this dog food. Thanks so much for you help! I have looked every where on this sight and couldn't really find anything to help me so I posted in case some one else needed this info also.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

You can try baby food - strained chicken is hard for even the very infirm to resist. 

Hope she's feeling better. Do keep us posted.


----------



## carrie1211 (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi, i am in the exact same situation- i have a 10 week old maltipoo that also wont eat and has been to the vet twice. the vet also gave me ID food that i have been syringe feeding him every 3-4 hours, including during the night. he loves nutra-cal which i give him 2-3 times per day but i dont think its good to give them too much of it. also been syringe feeding pedialyte. he has no interest in eating food on his own. i dont think the vet would have given me the ID if it wasnt healthy. i have been told to try chicken flavored baby food but make sure its just chicken and nothing else in it. if anyone else has any suggestions i would really love to know because getting up every 3 hours at night and running home from work is getting very exhausting.


----------



## MaltipooMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Hey! I am so sorry! I feel the same way, I am so tried I can't even think. I hope that I am in the home stretch. Still not eating on her own but, she will drink her water that is in her play pen with her and she look better. We went back to the vet today because she has a shake that is worrying me I wanted them the listen to her lungs and see if they heard anything it seems like the shake is only when she breathed in but, he said she sounded great good strong heart beat and thinks the worst is over. If I could just get her interested in something to eat. It's like she won't even smell it I feel so bad for her I know her gums and mouth are sore from me fighting her to get her mouth open. If I get anymore tips or news I will let you know. Good Luck! Oh, and let me know about the baby food I haven't tried that yet.
Thanks!


----------



## carrie1211 (Apr 5, 2007)

hopefully the end is near! ive been told that it will get better once they get more used to the new environment and new home. also the low blood sugar worries tend to go away after 6 months. if your pup has a shake though maybe she is just chilly? my pup had a bit of a shake too so i got a heating pad to keep under his bed to keep him warm. also a little doggie sweater would work well too. i will definitely let you know how the baby food goes, i plan on getting some tonight to try it out. i also found this website, i was thinking of trying some of the suggestions they give like the recipe for puppy food when they wont eat http://www.ohpuppylove.com/PuppyCareInstr.html
it also gives some tips for tiny ones like we have that are prone to being hypoglycemic. if i come across anything else i will definitely share!


----------



## pupster (Apr 6, 2007)

have you tried Tuna or Sardines?


----------



## luv4gsds (Jul 27, 2006)

Have you looked into dextrose injections?


----------



## MaltipooMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Yes, I have tried dextrose. She has had several doses of it and IV fluids as well as B12 injections. She is just not interested in eating at all!! I even opened a can of tuna and the most she did was smell (which is more than the other things have gotten) But, I spoke to the breeder again and I am just going to take her back. She still has one sister there and the mom and I am to the point now that I just want her to make it and if they can perk her up then I will have to do what's best for Zoe. The breeder has been more than fair and helpful my guarantee is up of course but, she has another litter coming up and said I could have pick of the litter they won't be ready for about 4 months so that will give me a break and I can start fresh with another pup. I don't want to give Zoe up but, I have to give her a chance. Thanks for all of your help and input it is nice to have a place to talk to people who have been through the same thing.


----------



## MaltipooMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Just thought I would update. I returned Zoe to the breeder to see if she could save her. She nursed her for 3days and took her to her vet on tuesday. He examined her and said that there had to be something else if it was her blood sugar she would have gone one way or the other by now. He talked like it could be a liver shunt but without blood work he wouldn't know for sure. He told her the best thing would be to put her down and that he didn't suggest going through the expense of blood work to find out for sure unless she just thought she needed to know so she decided not to. So Zoe is in a much better place now with no pain and endless happiness. Thanks to all of you for listening it was a great help. I am now waiting on her next litter of maltipoo puppies and she said I could have pick of the litter after everythng I went through I deserved it. She has been great, I wish there were more breeders out there like here that care more about the dog than the money!!


----------



## Snowshoe (Nov 17, 2006)

MaltipooMom said:


> I am now waiting on her next litter of maltipoo puppies and she said I could have pick of the litter after everythng I went through I deserved it. She has been great, I wish there were more breeders out there like here that care more about the dog than the money!!


Please consider adopting a puppy from the pound. You'll be getting a mixed breed puppy, and you'll have saved a life. How much better could it be then that? 

I am sorry you lost your dog, but your breeder isn't a good breeder. 

A good breeder would not breed undersized dogs that are very prone to health problems. Obviously, your breeder does not care about this, or she would not repeat the breeding. 

And "pick of the litter" doesn't mean anything when you have a litter of mixed breed dogs. Truly, there's no way to pick the best one. I mean, what qualities would be "best one" have? 

Sorry if this sounds harsh, but don't return to this woman. You're supporting poor breeding practices. Adopt from the pound and save a life!


----------



## lawlady (Feb 4, 2007)

I agree with everything Snowshoe said.

Linda and Zavie


----------



## bearlasmom (Feb 4, 2007)

I know its upseting to loose an pet, it really is, but hon please dont take me wrong here. This is what is wrong with breeding designer pups. You end up with all types of health problems that end up costing the pups theri lives in the long run. Please please read the thread on good breeder bad breeders before you think of getting another one. Especially a designer dog. How did you find the breeder? Pick of litter is not always better. I have known breeders to tell people this and when they went over to look at the pups, one was mysteriously not there and the person that had the choice, did not even know it because the breeder had already decided which one she or he was keeping. 

Think about it. How much research did you do into this breeder? How many years has the breeder been in business and what is they real purpose for her breeding. Again hon, i am very very sorry that you lost the pup but think about what everyone has said.


----------



## maltipoofurbabies (Jul 13, 2007)

Boiled chicken with no spice and with rice cooked in chicken stock is your best option. Nutri-Cal must be given in addiion to the chicken becuase the chicken does not contain needed glucose. For more information regarding the Maltipoo, please visit http://www.MaltipooFurBabies.com and http://www.MaltipooFurBabies.com/AboutMaltipoos.htm


----------

